
This Is What Happens When You Reply to Spam Email - tim_sw
https://www.ted.com/talks/james_veitch_this_is_what_happens_when_you_reply_to_spam_email
======
lisper
Previously on HN (and flagged to death):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11131061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11131061)

